# problom with minilauncher.exe



## gamer4lyfe (Mar 24, 2008)

well ive palyed many online games and want to try one called 2moons. i have installed everything needed. but when i try to open it it says something stopped it from working and minilauncher.exe has stopped working. i have tried many different things to get ti to work but nothing seems to work. i dont know if its my laptop or what.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your system specs (CPU, RAM, grpahics card, etc) and the full error message.

Your profile says you're using XP. Is SP2 installed? In case this is a mistake and you're actually using Vista, set it to XP-compatibility mode (*http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...upport/187224-solved-2moons-game-problem.html*)



> The official system requirements for the free mmorpg 2Moons from Acclaim.
> 
> Minimum Requirements
> CPU: 800MHz or better
> ...


----------



## gamer4lyfe (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks fixed the problome gona see how it works hopefully if theres more probloms techsupport will help = )


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you tell us how you fixed it?


----------



## daldeto (Apr 9, 2008)

the same thing happened to me with the game two moons and mini launcher doesnt let it work can you help me


----------



## daldeto (Apr 9, 2008)

hello


----------

